# Looking for group/store (AA, MI)



## HarinTeb (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey, I grew up in AA and I used to play cards (star wars ccg) at the underworld. But as any gamer from Ann Arbor knows the underworld is no more.  on that note I'm looking for a gaming group and/or a game store in the Ann Arbor area.

preferably non-D&D (although I know this is not the best place to find non-D&D) I have source books for Paranoia and for WoD


----------

